# Swift Sundance 590PR (2006) - Rotten Floor



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

How and who do I need to talk to at Swift with regards to my rotten floor?
Do they repair free of charge out of warranty?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Topcat100,

If I were you I would return to the dealer that sold me the MH, if you purchased it privately, I would find my nearest Swift Dealer and speak to them, 3 years is too short in my eyes to have a rotten floor.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

topcat100 said:


> How and who do I need to talk to at Swift with regards to my rotten floor?
> Do they repair free of charge out of warranty?


Mods - can you move this to the Swift Forum please?

To answer your question - yes they do repair out of warranty as it is a known problem. Do a search on Rotten Floor and you will soon find out some info that will help.

Hope you get it fixed quickly.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Charisma said:


> Mods - can you move this to the Swift Forum please?


Good idea.

I doubt if Swift will notice it in Ferry Tickets. :roll:

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Topcat100,

Sorry to hear about your issue. As suggested, you do need to visit your Swift Dealer for an assessment, and they can then submit a claim directly to us.

We will then make the necessary arrangements to have the issue repaired, if the claim is approved.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------

